# Holiday Nutcracker



## KappaSig (Jun 20, 2005)

I have searched the internet but have not been able to come up with plans for a wooden nutcracker.

Does anyone have plans or know where I may be able to find plans to make a working nutcracker?

Thanks


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Here's one. Easy to make.:rotfl:


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

KS...I turned one out of mesquite years ago. I never did find any plans so I went to Hobby Lobby and bought one....took it apart/reverse engineered it so to speak. I'll see if I can dig a picture up for you. gb


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

One more.....Looks pretty simple if you know how to cut wooden threads..


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

how about this
sorry, i couldn't find it in english.

or, this one - project of the week - there's good information in the comments underneath too.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Are you talking about Christmas nutcrackers?? Like this?


----------

